# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  What are some good travel tips for packing luggage?

## davehall

Rolling clothing, rather than folding it, saves space in luggage and prevents wrinkles. Putting items such as socks, underwear and chargers inside shoes also saves space in the luggage.
Packing multi-purpose items saves space in suitcases. Multi-purpose items include pants that can be used as shorts or a jacket that can be used as a travel pillow. Travelers must also be aware of U.S. Transportation Security Administration rules for traveling with liquids in carry-on luggage. The TSA prohibits travelers from carrying liquid products in containers larger than 3.4 ounces. All liquids must be placed in a quart-size, resealable plastic bag.

----------


## 1travel1

thanks so much

----------


## rivmerlin

Wow! These are cool travel tips for packing luggage. I would love to try my luggage packing by using the same method. I am sure will save so much of space to put more stuffs for my road trip italy.

Thanks!

----------


## grayson

Try bringing clothing items that have pockets as well. It's useful for carrying small stuff (tickets, cash, sunglasses)

----------


## davidsmith36

Tips for Packing luggage:
1.Roll, don't fold.
 2.Make a packing list 
3.Know your airline's baggage-fee policy
4.Follow the 3-1-1 rule

----------


## KindaichiShota

There are few tips I found in an article.
For you I am sharing those as below.

1. Roll, don't fold.
2. Make a packing list
3. Know your airline's baggage-fee policy
4. Follow the 3-1-1 rule
5. Use your personal item wisely
6. Wash your clothes on the road
7. Pack dual-purpose garments
8. Layer
9. Never check essential items
10. Use packing aids

----------


## Srilu Uppari

The key points for packing luggage is choosing the thin and light weight clothes. Roll your clothes instead of folding to save space and stop creasing. Arrange items in cube by size,style or type.

----------

